# Trying to install stereo system in chevy prizm, plugs are not the same



## Clavis (Feb 11, 2011)

hello,

after getting plowed by a snow plow, i was forced to ditch my nissan altima. I took the stereo out that we had bought for it a pioneer single deck. My current car is a 2001 chevy prizm, i thought it would be an easy take that stereo out put this one in, but the plug on the back or the power cords don't match. Is there some way I can get this to work. here are some photos.

I'm not very car savvy so please explain everything back to me like i'm from the moon.


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

You need a wire harness for a chevy prizm. If youre in the us go to best buy or walmart. Crutchfield.com has them for 14.99 plus shipping. You can probably get it cheaper.


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

The plug that was hooked into the back of the pioneer needs to be removed from the altima. It should have red/yellow/black wires on it which are power. White/gray/purple/green for speakers. DISCONNECT CAR BATTERY! Cut each wire individually. Only cut the ones that are on the plug for the pioneer. Dont cut close to the connector. When the plug has been removed plug it back into the pioneer.

Things youll need.

2001 chevy prizm wire harness
most likely a antenna adapter
dash kit to take up extra space
butt connectors to join wires. i solder all my work.
electrical tape to wrap wires up neatly

Sounds more complicated than it is. DISCONNECT CAR BATTERY!

Once you have everything you join the plug from the pioneer to the new wire harness with butt connectors. Carefully matching all colors on wires. Take your time. The white/gray/purple/green wires will have a black or white stripe on one of the wires. If this is not done correctly the speakers will be out of phase and sound like crap. Instructions should be included in box with new wire harness. There may be a few wires that wont be used. Put a connector on the end of each and tape them up. If you had to get a antenna adapter you can hook that onto the end of the antenna plug. New wire harness plugs into the old radios connector. There should be no wires without a connector. You dont want a wire grounding out and blowing a fuse or starting a fire. 

Plug everything together. Hook up the battery and turn ignition on to test for power. I always put a cd in and adjust bass and treble. Check all speakers for sound. If everything works turn the ignition off for a couple minutes. Turn back on and see if the cd player picks up where you left off on the cd. If it does your ok. Unplug connector and antenna on the back of the pioneer and set it aside.

If you had to buy a dash kit there should be instructions showing vehicle specific applications. Theyre pretty simple to put together. After putting it together test fit it to make sure it fits in the old radios location. If it fits you have to mount your radio into the dash kit. You should have a metal sleeve around the pioneer that has little tabs on it. Slide new radio into dash kit and pry the tabs up to hold radio in place. Once thats done you can plug everything back up. Dont forget to hook up the antenna. Put everything back into the dash and test it again before you put screws/bolts back in. If your satisfied put everything back together and you should have successfully installed your stereo.

Sorry about the long writeup but i tried explaining everything. If i think of something else i will add it. I would print this out and take it to the car with me. It may take you a couple hours to do this install. Or you could take it to a shop where the prices on the stuff you need will be marked up. Not to mention theyll charge you labor.

If you need any more help just ask. Good luck.


----------



## Clavis (Feb 11, 2011)

thank you 

very informative


----------

